# Bourbon Fans?



## rob13psu

Thought I'd throw it out there.

Currently:


----------



## Killsocket

I never tried Blanton's and want to. Working through a bottle of Woodford Reserve. 
Fan of Knob Creek. Fan of Bulleit for cheaper mixing. 
Nowhere near an expert, but like to dabble.


----------



## ctrav

Blanton's is a mighty fine Bourbon. I like Bourbon's, Scotch and some Whiskey. As for Bourbon Four Roses and Angels Envy are easy drinks. Angels Envy has a really cool bottle and probably my favorite!


----------



## rhanna

I'm a big fan of basil hayden's


----------



## Shindoman

Blantons is wonderful. Hard to get in Canada
Woodford is my go to drink.
Eagle Rare is another favourite.


----------



## bassadict69

Love Blanton's!

Stayed in a hotel this past weekend and best they had was Weller 12 yr...it was pretty darn good!


----------



## Stellar P

ctrav said:


> Four Roses


 :thumbup: +1

Willett is the best bourbon I've ever had.


----------



## rob13psu

Great choices! Love the Four Roses (small batch and single barrel) selections. Willett and Basil Hayden's are great. I also really enjoy Weller.


----------



## bassadict69

I'll have to try Four Roses since I keep seeing it mentioned so often!


----------



## JP900++

Basil Hayden's & Johnny Black for me. I'll check out a single when the opportunity arises but I'm to cheap to drop the money on a bottle.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Johnnie walker baby


----------



## Killsocket

Four Roses is on my list!

Isn't Johnnie Walker a scotch? Or am I misinformed?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

@Killsocket I think you're right


----------



## Killsocket

LawnNeighborSam said:


> @Killsocket I think you're right


Scotch, bourbon. It's brown and makes you feel good! :beer:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Killsocket said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Killsocket I think you're right
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch, bourbon. It's brown and makes you feel good! :beer:
Click to expand...


----------



## daniel3507

The only thing in my liquor cabinet usually is bourbon. Favorite daily drinker is Wild Turkey 101. Weller Antique 107 is one I just finished up. Stagg Jr. is one of my favorites but can be expensive. Same with some of the High West products.


----------



## jayhawk

Basil Hayden ....fav. had some of the rye...wow!


----------



## ctrav

I just re-stocked on Bourbon and picked up a couple of "whiskeys"...


----------



## rob13psu

ctrav said:


> I just re-stocked on Bourbon and picked up a couple of "whiskeys"...


 :thumbup:



daniel3507 said:


> The only thing in my liquor cabinet usually is bourbon. Favorite daily drinker is Wild Turkey 101. Weller Antique 107 is one I just finished up. Stagg Jr. is one of my favorites but can be expensive. Same with some of the High West products.


Weller Antique and Stagg Jr are both excellent. I do enjoy the High West rye.


----------



## ctrav

rob13psu said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re-stocked on Bourbon and picked up a couple of "whiskeys"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing in my liquor cabinet usually is bourbon. Favorite daily drinker is Wild Turkey 101. Weller Antique 107 is one I just finished up. Stagg Jr. is one of my favorites but can be expensive. Same with some of the High West products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weller Antique and Stagg Jr are both excellent. I do enjoy the High West rye.
Click to expand...

I will have to give them a try...


----------



## Ahab1997

Two Words: Garrison Brothers


----------



## rhanna

jayhawk said:


> Basil Hayden ....fav. had some of the rye...wow!


I didn't realize they made rye, it looks like they have a dark rye also.
I might have to try a bottle.


----------



## ctrav

Considering we are all "lawn enthusiast"...

"Rye whisky - What is rye? Rye is a type of GRASS that is a member of the wheat tribe and closely related to barley".

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.


----------



## ctrav

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.


Wow lucky you...I can't find it here in North Texas but sure would love to have a bottle. May I ask where did you get it and how much??


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

ctrav said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you...I can't find it here in North Texas but sure would love to have a bottle. May I ask where did you get it and how much??
Click to expand...

I got it at the local liquor store. $79. They ran a lottery and my # got picked. I put in for all the lotteries even if I'm not sure. I figure I might as well try them. I also picked up a colonel taylor single barrel. Another lottery item. I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon.


"Subourbon" Jungle Life


----------



## ctrav

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you...I can't find it here in North Texas but sure would love to have a bottle. May I ask where did you get it and how much??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it at the local liquor store. $79. They ran a lottery and my # got picked. I put in for all the lotteries even if I'm not sure. I figure I might as well try them. I also picked up a colonel taylor single barrel. Another lottery item. I haven't opened it yet.
Click to expand...

That is awesome. Must not have been one of the ABC stores (hated them). Next time I'm in the DMV area I need to look you up  Seriously...congrats on the score!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

ctrav said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you...I can't find it here in North Texas but sure would love to have a bottle. May I ask where did you get it and how much??
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at the local liquor store. $79. They ran a lottery and my # got picked. I put in for all the lotteries even if I'm not sure. I figure I might as well try them. I also picked up a colonel taylor single barrel. Another lottery item. I haven't opened it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is awesome. Must not have been one of the ABC stores (hated them). Next time I'm in the DMV area I need to look you up  Seriously...congrats on the score!
Click to expand...

I'm in MD. VA has ABC. I think all this is becoming more popular since the number of entries keep increasing.  Less chances to win.....


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

dfw_pilot said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> "Subourbon" Jungle Life
Click to expand...

 :laugh: :dancenana:


----------



## bassadict69

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.


Holy cow!!! I look everywhere I go and can't even find a shot of it much less a bottle!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bassadict69 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow!!! I look everywhere I go and can't even find a shot of it much less a bottle!
Click to expand...

You can buy them online for bananas prices... :roll: Here, they get an allotment every year and sometimes I get lucky. They get the 10,12,15,20,23 every year. About 200 bottles but with a few thousand entries, I put everyone I know in it hoping someone will get it and I'll pick it up off them... Doesn't always work though but yeah. They run lotteries for many things throughout the year and everything is at retail price so that's cool. If you do get to try it, it's really quite tasty! Definitely worth retail especially since comparable tasting scotch can be double that price.


----------



## ctrav

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow!!! I look everywhere I go and can't even find a shot of it much less a bottle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy them online for bananas prices... :roll: Here, they get an allotment every year and sometimes I get lucky. They get the 10,12,15,20,23 every year. About 200 bottles but with a few thousand entries, I put everyone I know in it hoping someone will get it and I'll pick it up off them... Doesn't always work though but yeah. They run lotteries for many things throughout the year and everything is at retail price so that's cool. If you do get to try it, it's really quite tasty! Definitely worth retail especially since comparable tasting scotch can be double that price.
Click to expand...

Im thinking the least you can do @Suburban Jungle Life is send out a few shots to those of us who are not so lucky...  :thumbup:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Pappy 12. I'm a scotch fan but starting to get into bourbon. It's actually quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you...I can't find it here in North Texas but sure would love to have a bottle. May I ask where did you get it and how much??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it at the local liquor store. $79. They ran a lottery and my # got picked. I put in for all the lotteries even if I'm not sure. I figure I might as well try them. I also picked up a colonel taylor single barrel. Another lottery item. I haven't opened it yet.
Click to expand...

The E.H. Taylor line is some good stuff. There isn't much difference in the small back and the single barrel, in my opinion. The single barrel is a little deeper in profile, but same tasting notes. The barrel proof on the other hand...holy crap. Put a ice sphere in it and let it work. Another from buffalo trace that I like (admittedly only get it once a blue moon at the steakhouse) is George T. Stagg.

Willet bourbons that I like are Noah's Mill and the pot still reserve.


----------



## Ware

I moved this over to the "Other Hobbies" subforum. Seems like a good fit.

I have a bottle of Basil Hayden's at home that I need to open. We're finally seeing a break from the summer heat, so I'm looking forward to some quality time on the patio watching football with a drink and a good cigar. :bandit:


----------



## g-man

A lot of cowokers/friends have gone to the bourbon trail in Ky and TN. I need to try the trail one weekend.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I want to make that trip as well.


----------



## pennstater2005

I wouldn't make it far on that trail.


----------



## N LA Hacker

It's not like the Oregon trail. You don't get dysentery and/or have to kill your horse and eat it. You get bourbon and they have modern facilities, that's way better.


----------



## pennstater2005

N LA Hacker said:


> It's not like the Oregon trail. You don't get dysentery and/or have to kill your horse and eat it. You get bourbon and they have modern facilities, that's way better.


True but I meant more due to inebriation :lol: (is that a word?)


----------



## N LA Hacker

You bet it is.


----------



## g-man

You need a DD or a touring company to drive you from place to place.

I figure after the 3rd stop it all taste the same.

https://kybourbontrail.com/kentucky-bourbon-trail-trip-planner/


----------



## rob13psu

g-man said:


> I figure after the 3rd stop it all taste the same.
> 
> https://kybourbontrail.com/kentucky-bourbon-trail-trip-planner/


This. Especially if you've consumed anything barrel proof :nod:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

ctrav said:


> Im thinking the least you can do @Suburban Jungle Life is send out a few shots to those of us who are not so lucky...  :thumbup:


Not sure how I would do that... Check around and see who does a lottery in your area. I'm on an email list so whenever something comes up, I put in for it.


----------



## daniel3507

Had some whiskey milk punch last night. A perfect drink with cool weather moving in.


----------



## joeker

Back when I lived in Cali, a 1.75 L of Maker's Mark was $35 at Costco.. It was a hard price to beat for a good wheated bourbon. Now that I live in Houston, all the liquors carry Weller Special Reserve for $32 after tax. It's my new favorite decanter whiskey.


----------



## ctrav

joeker said:


> Back when I lived in Cali, a 1.75 L of Maker's Mark was $35 at Costco.. It was a hard price to beat for a good wheated bourbon. Now that I live in Houston, all the liquors carry Weller Special Reserve for $32 after tax. It's my new favorite decanter whiskey.


I miss being able to buy liquor at Costco... Here in north Texas I shop at Total Wine as they have the best prices around! Completely out of stock on the Weller Reserve...


----------



## joeker

ctrav said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I lived in Cali, a 1.75 L of Maker's Mark was $35 at Costco.. It was a hard price to beat for a good wheated bourbon. Now that I live in Houston, all the liquors carry Weller Special Reserve for $32 after tax. It's my new favorite decanter whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss being able to buy liquor at Costco... Here in north Texas I shop at Total Wine as they have the best prices around! Completely out of stock on the Weller Reserve...
Click to expand...

@ctrav If you haven't had the Weller Special Reserve, I'd highly recommend it! My absolute favorite daily drinker has got to be Colonel EH Taylor small batch... It's definitely gotten harder to get your hands on this over the years. I regret not buying more of it when I also had the opportunity to buy cases of Weller 12!! Interestingly enough, Pearland has recently passed an ordinance(with the support of Total Wine) which will allow Costco to start selling liquor. Total Wine is also opening up in a plaza close by.. It's an exciting time to be in south Houston for sure!


----------



## ctrav

> @ctrav If you haven't had the Weller Special Reserve, I'd highly recommend it! My absolute favorite daily drinker has got to be Colonel EH Taylor small batch... It's definitely gotten harder to get your hands on this over the years. I regret not buying more of it when I also had the opportunity to buy cases of Weller 12!! Interestingly enough, Pearland has recently passed an ordinance(with the support of Total Wine) which will allow Costco to start selling liquor. Total Wine is also opening up in a plaza close by.. It's an exciting time to be in south Houston for sure!


We have that same rumor for Costco but nothing so far. Thanks for the suggestions...I have seen the EH Taylor but it's by the folks that Make Buffalo Trace and that was just ok. I will try it though...


----------



## joeker

ctrav said:


> We have that same rumor for Costco but nothing so far. Thanks for the suggestions...I have seen the EH Taylor but it's by the folks that Make Buffalo Trace and that was just ok. I will try it though...


For what it's worth, Buffalo Trace makes Pappy...


----------



## ctrav

joeker said:


> For what it's worth, Buffalo Trace makes Pappy...


Thanks joeker...I did not know that and obviously need to show some respect to BT


----------



## rob13psu

Tonight's choice


----------



## joeker

rob13psu said:


> Tonight's choice


Nice! I haven't found that bottle in years.

Cheers


----------



## rob13psu

joeker said:


> Nice! I haven't found that bottle in years.
> 
> Cheers


 :thumbup: Cheers!


----------



## daniel3507

rob13psu said:


> Tonight's choice


Excellent choice. I bought the last bottle my liquor store had and I've been trying to ration it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Scotch ok or strictly bourbon?


----------



## rob13psu

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Scotch ok or strictly bourbon?


All whisky is welcome :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> Here in north Texas I shop at Total Wine


My girls always scream "THE BUNNY STORE!" when we drive by Specs.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Enjoyed some lagavulin 16 over the weekend. Good stuff! Picked up some balvenie peet week. Never seen that at the store before and they only had one left. Had to get it...


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I lived in Cali, a 1.75 L of Maker's Mark was $35 at Costco.. It was a hard price to beat for a good wheated bourbon. Now that I live in Houston, all the liquors carry Weller Special Reserve for $32 after tax. It's my new favorite decanter whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss being able to buy liquor at Costco... Here in north Texas I shop at Total Wine as they have the best prices around! Completely out of stock on the Weller Reserve...
Click to expand...

Am i missing something? The costco we go to (west plano) has the little liquor store attached. We just started using costco this year, so is this not what you were referring to? did they actually sell it inside the costco at better prices?

We actually pass by Total wine to get to costco so we normally don't buy from Costco, but i'm curious.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Yum!


----------



## joeker

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I lived in Cali, a 1.75 L of Maker's Mark was $35 at Costco.. It was a hard price to beat for a good wheated bourbon. Now that I live in Houston, all the liquors carry Weller Special Reserve for $32 after tax. It's my new favorite decanter whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss being able to buy liquor at Costco... Here in north Texas I shop at Total Wine as they have the best prices around! Completely out of stock on the Weller Reserve...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am i missing something? The costco we go to (west plano) has the little liquor store attached. We just started using costco this year, so is this not what you were referring to? did they actually sell it inside the costco at better prices?
> 
> We actually pass by Total wine to get to costco so we normally don't buy from Costco, but i'm curious.
Click to expand...

In California, the liquor store was INSIDE Costco. They had Costco prices(and specials), which by law did not require a Costco membership to purchase liquor. Here in Houston(at least the Costco I visit) there is an independent liquor store attached to the outside of the warehouse.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I feel this one has less of that iodine taste the normal 10 yr and 10 yr cask have.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

Living in bourbon country country it is important to have some variety. A favorite of mine right now that is easy to obtain anywhere is the Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. I had assumed this was going to be a "gimmick" bourbon when it came out a few years back, but I have been pleasantly surprised by it's smoothness and flavor.

People often ask me what the "house bourbon" of choice is in Louisville. While you'll get many answers from different people, but my observation is that Old Forester owns that distinction at many of the nicer restaurants and homes of bourbon drinkers. However, many people still choose higher priced bourbons for their cocktails as if you can taste the nuances of bourbon through vermouth, Coke or even heavy ice. Nothing wrong with bourbon the way you like it, just know that even adding a lot of ice is going to dilute the subtleties down to nearly undetectable levels.

This is my study or "bourbon room" (there is more bourbon scattered throughout the house). I don't have too much "hard to get" stuff because, well I'm in the yard instead of in line at releases. There is nothing special about the stuff on the shelves, it just somehow ended up there (in fact one of those bottles is some cheap rum with a cool label I picked up in Hawaii, lol). Note that Crown Royal was picked as "Whiskey of the Year" one year. I was so shocked by this that I bought a bottle just to try it. It's gone largely untouched by guests. I should probably rearrange for asthetics, but like I said, I'm in the yard or actually drinking the bourbon. The very top shelf are Bourbons given to me as gifts with my name on the label, etc.


----------



## rob13psu

LouisvilleGrubber said:


> Living in bourbon country country it is important to have some variety. A favorite of mine right now that is easy to obtain anywhere is the Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. I had assumed this was going to be a "gimmick" bourbon when it came out a few years back, but I have been pleasantly surprised by it's smoothness and flavor.
> 
> People often ask me what the "house bourbon" of choice is in Louisville. While you'll get many answers from different people, but my observation is that Old Forester owns that distinction at many of the nicer restaurants and homes of bourbon drinkers. However, many people still choose higher priced bourbons for their cocktails as if you can taste the nuances of bourbon through vermouth, Coke or even heavy ice. Nothing wrong with bourbon the way you like it, just know that even adding a lot of ice is going to dilute the subtleties down to nearly undetectable levels.
> 
> This is my study or "bourbon room" (there is more bourbon scattered throughout the house). I don't have too much "hard to get" stuff because, well I'm in the yard instead of in line at releases. There is nothing special about the stuff on the shelves, it just somehow ended up there (in fact one of those bottles is some cheap rum with a cool label I picked up in Hawaii, lol). Note that Crown Royal was picked as "Whiskey of the Year" one year. I was so shocked by this that I bought a bottle just to try it. It's gone largely untouched by guests. I should probably rearrange for asthetics, but like I said, I'm in the yard or actually drinking the bourbon. The very top shelf are Bourbons given to me as gifts with my name on the label, etc.


 :thumbup: I have yet to try the Double Oaked. I do have the Old Forester 100 proof and I must say I do go to that one when I'm unsure of what to have.


----------



## marshtj

Funny that you mention Old Forrester. When I was in college Old Forrester was the cheap alternative to Old Charter and came in plastic bottles on the lower shelf of the liquor store. Then sometime several years ago these two labels switched places. I only see one label represented with two bottles and it happens to be my favorite everyday bourbon.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

marshtj said:


> Funny that you mention Old Forrester. When I was in college Old Forrester was the cheap alternative to Old Charter and came in plastic bottles on the lower shelf of the liquor store. Then sometime several years ago these two labels switched places. I only see one label represented with two bottles and it happens to be my favorite everyday bourbon.


I've never had Old Charter. The good thing about Bourbon is that it has met the tests to be labeled bourbon which in almost all cases means it is a decent product . Although I'm sure there are some super young ones out there somewhere that aren't so good. Of course the age is never on those bottles so it's trial and error.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Mmmm. Pencil shavings...


----------



## marshtj

The two bottles I was referring two are Eagle Rare. In my opinion and based on my taste one of the best values available today.


----------



## ctrav

I agree Eagle Rare is a very decent pour...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I tried the booker's 2018 - 04 kitchen table. Strong but pretty good.


----------



## TJO

My current stash



I generally always have woodford, makers, knob creek, and cedar ridge ,which is from Iowa, on hand.


----------



## ctrav

Nice stash...Crown always works!


----------



## Stellar P

Rowan's Creek - 12 year - 50.05%

Overall a good bourbon. Hard to drink neat with the high proof. I add a little water to it. I'm about 75% through the bottle.





LouisvilleGrubber said:


>


I noticed that bottle of Willet in the bottom left corner. That is some of the best bourbon I've ever had.

Edit: Replaced stock photo


----------



## daniel3507

Stellar P said:


> I noticed that bottle of Willet in the bottom left corner. That is some of the best bourbon I've ever had.


Willet Pot Still is probably one of the coolest shaped bottles around too.


----------



## Stellar P

daniel3507 said:



> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that bottle of Willet in the bottom left corner. That is some of the best bourbon I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Willet Pot Still is probably one of the coolest shaped bottles around too.
Click to expand...

I think it won bottle design of the year a few years ago.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

Willett has some of the best special releases out there if you can find them - although I think most are only available directly from the distillery down in Bardstown - just south of here. They resell for big bucks.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Pappy Van Winkle Lottery

One multi-bottle package will be offered for purchase to lottery winners
This package will consist of five Pappy Van Winkle bottles (one bottle of each of the following will be included in the set)
• Pappy Van Winkle, 23 Year
• Pappy Van Winkle, 20 Year
• Pappy Van Winkle, 15 Year
• Van Winkle Special Reserve, 12 Year
• Old Rip Van Winkle, 10 Year

Price for this package is $1,199.99

Hmm...


----------



## rob13psu

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Pappy Van Winkle Lottery
> 
> One multi-bottle package will be offered for purchase to lottery winners
> This package will consist of five Pappy Van Winkle bottles (one bottle of each of the following will be included in the set)
> • Pappy Van Winkle, 23 Year
> • Pappy Van Winkle, 20 Year
> • Pappy Van Winkle, 15 Year
> • Van Winkle Special Reserve, 12 Year
> • Old Rip Van Winkle, 10 Year
> 
> Price for this package is $1,199.99
> 
> Hmm...


That is quite the bottle package. Out of my wife produced price range, but that would be a great score!


----------



## Shindoman

Merry Christmas to Me!


----------



## Dkrem

LouisvilleGrubber said:


> Living in bourbon country country it is important to have some variety. A favorite of mine right now that is easy to obtain anywhere is the Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. I had assumed this was going to be a "gimmick" bourbon when it came out a few years back, but I have been pleasantly surprised by it's smoothness and flavor.


Waves from the LaGrange area.

I agree the Woodford Double Oak really surprised me. Mostly with how sweet it is. Two fingers in a chilled glass is a really good substitute for dessert.


----------



## ctrav

I just spent 4 days golfing in Phoenix and my buddy served up a Costco Kirkland brand Bourbon that was certainly a tasty drink. Wish our Costco here in Texas could sell here.


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> I just spent 4 days golfing in Phoenix and my buddy served up a Costco Kirkland brand Bourbon that was certainly a tasty drink. Wish our Costco here in Texas could sell here.


Do the liquor stores attached to the Costco's not carry the Kirkland brand? the only time we've bought liquor from it my wife wouldn't allow me in.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent 4 days golfing in Phoenix and my buddy served up a Costco Kirkland brand Bourbon that was certainly a tasty drink. Wish our Costco here in Texas could sell here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the liquor stores attached to the Costco's not carry the Kirkland brand? the only time we've bought liquor from it my wife wouldn't allow me in.
Click to expand...

Texas will only allow Costco to sell name brand and not Kirkland brand is what I'm told...


----------



## jayteebee

Oh boy this is trouble - a bourbon thread to go along with lawn talk!

New around the forum but somewhat seasoned at drinking bourbon. Look forward to chatting with y'all. Cheers 🥃


----------



## daniel3507

Is that 3 bottle of Weller Antique 107? That's one I always buy if i see it. One of my favorites


----------



## smurg

marshtj said:


> The two bottles I was referring two are Eagle Rare. In my opinion and based on my taste one of the best values available today.


My budget go-to is Evan Williams, either green or black label depending on sales. Bought a bottled in bond on sale once and it was a bit rough neat.

I had a few bottles of woodford reserve but didn't think the difference was worth the price premium. Although, I will splurge on some Laphroaig 10 or Quarter Cask for drinking with a cigar.


----------



## Jon

Ah awesome... a bourbon thread! 

I'm in the UK, and although bourbon is taking off here a little... we're still a *million* miles behind the US.

I work for an American company, and as such spend a fair amount of time out there, so I always bring some back. I also buy the 'bourbons of the world' sets, which comprise of 30 measures of rare bourbons! They're fun.

For Christmas I was gifted a bottle of Blantons, which was awesome. (There's only one shop in the whole of the UK who sell it!).

My go-to is Woodford Reserve, when I go to the US the one I *always* bring home is Bakers 7, I really like it. I do like Knob Creek, but we can't really get that in the UK. They used to stock it in one supermarket, but they have now stopped.

One thing I've noticed in my time, which is interesting... Woodford Reserve here is actually one of the cheaper bottles. Okay, it's not as cheap as Jim Beam, but I wouldn't wash my car with that  - But, because woodford is readily available... it's very reasonably priced. The more rare to find stuff, even if it's not as good as Woodford, is much more expensive.


----------



## Dkrem

Jon said:


> My go-to is Woodford Reserve, when I go to the US the one I *always* bring home is Bakers 7, I really like it. I do like Knob Creek, but we can't really get that in the UK. They used to stock it in one supermarket, but they have now stopped.
> 
> One thing I've noticed in my time, which is interesting... Woodford Reserve here is actually one of the cheaper bottles. Okay, it's not as cheap as Jim Beam, but I wouldn't wash my car with that  - But, because woodford is readily available... it's very reasonably priced. The more rare to find stuff, even if it's not as good as Woodford, is much more expensive.


I live about 45 minutes' drive from the Woodford Distillery. The next time you are able to get some, look for or try the Double Oaked product.


----------



## ctrav

I have had many Bourbon's and Scotch's so now I thought I would try some not so high priced ones to see if I can find a good "very day" on the rocks type....



Not trying to be cheap but its lawn season and funds have to be stretched


----------



## ruxie88

I rushed to spread peat on the backyard just finishing before dark.

Got cleaned up, ate and opened up the below for the first time. On the sweet side, but smooth after the first sip. Only thing missing was a Cohiba and an ocean view...but i can imagine!


----------



## jakemauldin

TX =🤗


----------



## Jon

So, disregarding the usual (by usual I mean common, conglomerate owned brands), Jim Beam, Wild Turkey, Bulleit, Makers etc...

What (in your opinion) is the best bourbon? If I could buy one bourbon today, on Amazon (living in the UK we have a very limited supply at the store), what should I buy?


----------



## Dkrem

Jon said:


> If I could buy one bourbon today, on Amazon (living in the UK we have a very limited supply at the store), what should I buy?


Wait wait wait.... You can buy booze via Amazon in the UK ?


----------



## Jon

Dkrem said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could buy one bourbon today, on Amazon (living in the UK we have a very limited supply at the store), what should I buy?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait.... You can buy booze via Amazon in the UK ?
Click to expand...

Sure.. you can't in the US?

I buy all kinds of liqueur on Amazon.



The list is endless...


----------



## Jon

Dkrem said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My go-to is Woodford Reserve, when I go to the US the one I *always* bring home is Bakers 7, I really like it. I do like Knob Creek, but we can't really get that in the UK. They used to stock it in one supermarket, but they have now stopped.
> 
> One thing I've noticed in my time, which is interesting... Woodford Reserve here is actually one of the cheaper bottles. Okay, it's not as cheap as Jim Beam, but I wouldn't wash my car with that  - But, because woodford is readily available... it's very reasonably priced. The more rare to find stuff, even if it's not as good as Woodford, is much more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I live about 45 minutes' drive from the Woodford Distillery. The next time you are able to get some, look for or try the Double Oaked product.
Click to expand...

Found Woodford Double Oak on Amazon for £48.44 ($63.21). Might pick some up and see what it's like. I'm sure it's probably cheaper over the pond though lol


----------



## Dkrem

Jon said:


> Sure.. you can't in the US?
> 
> I buy all kinds of liqueur on Amazon.
> ...
> The list is endless...


Nope, we cannot. 



Jon said:


> Found Woodford Double Oak on Amazon for £48.44 ($63.21). Might pick some up and see what it's like. I'm sure it's probably cheaper over the pond though lol


I paid $46.99 USD for it at my local Costco last week.


----------



## Jon

Dkrem said:


> I paid $46.99 USD for it at my local Costco last week.


Converted to £'s, it's only £12 more expensive for me to buy here. So it's worth buying one to try it.


----------



## Dkrem

Jon said:


> Dkrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $46.99 USD for it at my local Costco last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Converted to £'s, it's only £12 more expensive for me to buy here. So it's worth buying one to try it.
Click to expand...

Not bad at all considering it is manufactured a 40 minute drive from me and 1/3 of the globe away from you.


----------



## jayhawk

Jon said:


> So, disregarding the usual (by usual I mean common, conglomerate owned brands), Jim Beam, Wild Turkey, Bulleit, Makers etc...
> 
> What (in your opinion) is the best bourbon? If I could buy one bourbon today, on Amazon (living in the UK we have a very limited supply at the store), what should I buy?


Maybe mcKenna? Good question, so many are yuugge now


----------



## marshtj

Jon said:


> So, disregarding the usual (by usual I mean common, conglomerate owned brands), Jim Beam, Wild Turkey, Bulleit, Makers etc...
> 
> What (in your opinion) is the best bourbon? If I could buy one bourbon today, on Amazon (living in the UK we have a very limited supply at the store), what should I buy?


Eagle Rare, in my opinion still offers the best value for the money.


----------



## daniel3507

I agree with Eagle Rare. Old Grandad Bonded is another good one. I know it's one of the big brands, but Wild Turkey 101 is my go to for best bang for your buck daily drinker.


----------



## ctrav

Never tried WT 101...now on the list!


----------



## Jon

For me, Eagle Rare is too sweet. It's also not cheap over here. It's more expensive than Woodford Reserve.

This past couple of weeks I've made my way through a couple more bottles (my liver needs a rest), but I did pick up a Woodford Reserve Double Oak.. I have to confess, I prefer the usual woodford. I also got a Jim Beam Single Barrel, not a huge fan of that one either.

I did make my way through (with help) a bottle of "Proper 12", the Connor McGreggor Irish Whiskey, it was surprisingly good. Actually much better than Jameson in my opinion.


----------



## Dkrem

Jon said:


> For me, Eagle Rare is too sweet............but I did pick up a Woodford Reserve Double Oak.. I have to confess, I prefer the usual woodford.


The double oak is quite sweet. I like to think of it as a dessert Bourbon. I like it as two fingers in a glass with a single small ice cube to cool it down a bit. Then enjoyed over 60-90 minutes.


----------



## Jon

Dkrem said:


> Then enjoyed over 60-90 minutes.


...wow, the bottle would do well to last that long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marshtj

daniel3507 said:


> I agree with Eagle Rare. Old Grandad Bonded is another good one. I know it's one of the big brands, but Wild Turkey 101 is my go to for best bang for your buck daily drinker.


You know, for some reason I avoided WT for years, then in my days when I would buy anything limited or allocated that I could get my hands on, I picked up a signed bottle of WT Diamond Anniversary and it is, in my opinion, the best bourbon I have ever personally owned. I have also really enjoyed all of the WT Russell's Reserve releases.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy

Huge fan of blantons myself. Also like widow Jane. House whiskey is 1792.


----------



## rob13psu

Just scored a bottle of Stagg Jr. One of my favorite barrel proof bourbons!


----------



## jdpber

Yellow Stone for me tonight


----------



## marshtj

jdpber said:


> Yellow Stone for me tonight


That Noah's Mill is a tasty option.


----------



## jdpber

marshtj said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Stone for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Noah's Mill is a tasty option.
Click to expand...

Yes it is. I have many more options in the bar, these are jsut a few that i have out on top at the moment. Dad has vastly more options than I, but his budget is NO BUDGET where as i have a budget lol.


----------



## bullet

Now this is a thread I can get behind! I'm a huge fan of Woodford, and always open to trying new things.


----------



## rob13psu

After a hard days work.


----------



## Highyellow1

Just really got into bourbon about 6-8 months ago. Enjoy Blanton's but it's tough to come by in my neck of the woods.

I also enjoy angel's envy but don't consider it a true bourbon.

But McKenna BiB is my go to, best bang for the buck right now!


----------



## jayhawk

Highyellow1 said:


> Just really got into bourbon about 6-8 months ago. Enjoy Blanton's but it's tough to come by in my neck of the woods.
> 
> I also enjoy angel's envy but don't consider it a true bourbon.
> 
> But McKenna BiB is my go to, best bang for the buck right now!


McKenna- true that! get some basil hayden .....neat or a rock.


----------



## mytmouse

This was a tasting at my buddy's house... wooowhheee!! Ignore my medicine bottle... they were just some antibiotics. LOL Everything was good. But the Kentucky Owl was awesome! Very unique flavor. The Stagg... oh my word... That stuff is STRONG! Definitely had to go slow with that one. MY go to's and what I have in my anemic cabinet are The McKenna BIB, Weller Antique 107, Knobb Creek Single Barrel, and Basil Hayden's. All good drinking bourbons.


----------



## daniel3507

Some awesome bottles in that picture. Stagg, Midwinter Nights Dram, Old Granded, and Antique 107 are all excellent bourbons in my opinion. Very jealous of that set up!


----------



## mytmouse

Mannnn he goes ALL IN! LOL He likes to let me taste stuff then tell me the price afterwards! Probably doesn't want me to choke.


----------



## ctrav

Im not a bourbon expert but I like this and the price is right...


----------



## rob13psu

mytmouse said:


> This was a tasting at my buddy's house... wooowhheee!! Ignore my medicine bottle... they were just some antibiotics. LOL Everything was good. But the Kentucky Owl was awesome! Very unique flavor. The Stagg... oh my word... That stuff is STRONG! Definitely had to go slow with that one. MY go to's and what I have in my anemic cabinet are The McKenna BIB, Weller Antique 107, Knobb Creek Single Barrel, and Basil Hayden's. All good drinking bourbons.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## marshtj

Does anyone want a really interesting addition to their daily bourbon routine? Rivulet. A friend recommended it to me so I figured I'd give it a try. Currently, I've been adding about .5 oz to a standard 2 oz bourbon pour. If you want to take it a step further add several dashes of orange bitters. Of course, only when drinking the cheaper stuff.


----------



## Highyellow1

[/quote]

McKenna- true that! get some basil hayden .....neat or a rock.
[/quote]

I have some actually just haven't opened the bottle. Trying to get setup in the new house. :thumbup:


----------



## Highyellow1

marshtj said:


> Does anyone want a really interesting addition to their daily bourbon routine? Rivulet. A friend recommended it to me so I figured I'd give it a try. Currently, I've been adding about .5 oz to a standard 2 oz bourbon pour. If you want to take it a step further add several dashes of orange bitters. Of course, only when drinking the cheaper stuff.


Interesting. I'll check this out.


----------



## jakemauldin

Picked these up last week! Double oak is the best imo. Whistlepig is a bit rough for my palette.
I'd be interested in paying someone to send me some Blantons.


----------



## Jacob_S

jakemauldin said:


> Picked these up last week! Double oak is the best imo. Whistlepig is a bit rough for my palette.
> I'd be interested in paying someone to send me some Blantons.


I have a local store pick of that WP 10, and agree, I mix mine with some blood orange and ginger bitters and a splash of squirt soda. Also have same store's pick of barrel and it is super good the bottle I have is 112.58 proof.

I didn't even realize this thread existed I don't think, I'll have to snap a picture of my current bottles this evening when it is cigar and whiskey time.


----------



## Jacob_S

My current collection


And current beverage


----------



## dfw_pilot

My current bourbon stash:

[image failed to load]


----------



## jakemauldin

Jacob_S said:


> My current collection
> 
> 
> And current beverage


Got some good ones there. The Bulleit will be my next purchase unless I can get Blantons, The Michters I want to try but it's a Rye and I have found they are pretty spicy so It's not high on my "to buy" list.


----------



## jakemauldin

dfw_pilot said:


> My current bourbon stash:
> 
> [image failed to load]


your image didn't load sir


----------



## dfw_pilot

jakemauldin said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current bourbon stash:
> 
> [image failed to load]
> 
> 
> 
> your image didn't load sir
Click to expand...

Exactly, lol.


----------



## jakemauldin

dfw_pilot said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current bourbon stash:
> 
> [image failed to load]
> 
> 
> 
> your image didn't load sir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, lol.
Click to expand...

Drink it all?


----------



## stogie1020

Eagle Rare is my favorite, when I can actually find a bottle for sale.

I may have stumbled upon a way to get it whenever I want though...


----------



## Jacob_S

jakemauldin said:


> Got some good ones there. The Bulleit will be my next purchase unless I can get Blantons, The Michters I want to try but it's a Rye and I have found they are pretty spicy so It's not high on my "to buy" list.


I'm a fan of any bulleit I've tried, this one has good vanilla and caramel notes on the finish. I'm still working my way to sipping straight on the rocks, so I mix my own version of a sour with a heavy pour of whiskey. Blantons is good but I wasnt overly impressed after all the hype.

FWIW everything except the michters in this picture is a barrel pick by my local store I shop at.


----------



## jakemauldin

stogie1020 said:


> Eagle Rare is my favorite, when I can actually find a bottle for sale.
> 
> I may have stumbled upon a way to get it whenever I want though...


Well if your source falls through, I'm part of a whiskey club. We buy and trade whiskies when they are hard to acquire. I could probably get it for you. You would just have to paypal me or something then I'd ship it to you discreetly


----------



## ctrav

I have not had Eagle Rare yet but I picked up a bottle of Michter's and it is one of my favorites!


----------



## stogie1020

jakemauldin said:


> stogie1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Rare is my favorite, when I can actually find a bottle for sale.
> 
> I may have stumbled upon a way to get it whenever I want though...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if your source falls through, I'm part of a whiskey club. We buy and trade whiskies when they are hard to acquire. I could probably get it for you. You would just have to paypal me or something then I'd ship it to you discreetly
Click to expand...

Thanks! I made "friends" with the bourbon guys at a few of the Total Wines near me, so when I am low I can call ahead and get a forecast for deliveries!


----------



## daniel3507

@jakemauldin Bulleit is always a solid buy. I'm not big on rye but they make one of my favorite rye whiskeys

@stogie1020 Eagle Rare is fantastic. It used to be on the shelf of every liquor store in town and not overly expensive. Now its difficult to find it and if you can its overpriced. It's getting to the point where a lot of good bourbons are overpriced for what they are. Had a store selling Antique 107 for over $50. It's one of my favorites but its not worth the cost when I used to pay between $20-$30 for it. Same with Buffalo Trace.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

How did I miss this thread?

For what it's worth (and you get what you pay for!), here is my running tally of American whiskies I think are "Exceptional For the Price" which also should be available in most regions. My list uses alphabetical order rather than ranking...

1792 Small Batch
Buffalo Trace (unless they gouge in your region!)
Chattanooga 1816 Cask Strength (overlooked!)
Early Times BIB 1 Liter (new, but arriving soon)
Evan Williams BIB (the best cheap stuff ever)
Johnny Drum (it's Willett people!)
Knob Creek 100
Knob Creek 120 (especially store picks!)
Old Granddad 114
Pure Kentucky XO (again, it's Willett people!)
Rebel Yell 100 (new, but arriving soon)

I'm an intermediate-to-advanced whiskey fan and adore barrel proof (110 to 130). So if you like Basil Haden 80 proof, then you probably won't like the 100+ higher proof except for maybe Evan Williams BIB and Early Time BIB. They're both really friendly and don't drink like 50% ABV.

I predict the "Rebel Yell 100" and "OldGradad 114" will be the next bourbons to do the "Unicorn" act like "Old Ezra 7", "Henry McKenna 10 BIB", and "Buffalo Trace". They will win some award and/or word will get out and then... boom! you can't find it anywhere even though it used to be bottom shelf. So try them now while they're cheap and easy to find.

Keep an eye on "Town Branch" distillery in Lexington KY. Try their higher proof barrel releases if you get a chance. Total Wine in Georgia recently had a single barrel store pick for $48. I've had/have Elmer, Blantons, Weller, EH Taylor, Pappy, Old Fitz, Michter's 10, and many other "Unicorns". While tastes are personal and subjective, Town Branch barrel #1755 at 110 proof is the best bourbon I've ever tasted. It's complex, balanced, easy to drink, but still fascinating from start to finish. I actually may cry when this bottle is gone. While I haven't had a chance to try any of their regular, lower-proof releases, I expect Town Branch will produce similar awsome bourbons in the future. So keep an eye out.

Now that I think about it, my "second-best bourbon of all time" was a really affordable "Knob Creek 120 Single Barrel" that was also a store pick. I learned years ago that you don't need to go "Unicorn Hunting" and pay insane secondary-prices to get the very best bourbon. Just take a risk on an unknown brand which is still affordable. And if you find people doing pick barrels and they have similar tastes to yours, then those are almost always the best deals. Every now and again, you get a "magic" barrel.


----------



## jakemauldin

hsvtoolfool said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> For what it's worth (and you get what you pay for!), here is my running tally of American whiskies I think are "Exceptional For the Price" which also should be available in most regions. My list uses alphabetical order rather than ranking...
> 
> 1792 Small Batch
> Buffalo Trace (unless they gouge in your region!)
> Chattanooga 1816 Cask Strength (overlooked!)
> Early Times BIB 1 Liter (new, but arriving soon)
> Evan Williams BIB (the best cheap stuff ever)
> Johnny Drum (it's Willett people!)
> Knob Creek 100
> Knob Creek 120 (especially store picks!)
> Old Granddad 114
> Pure Kentucky XO (again, it's Willett people!)
> Rebel Yell 100 (new, but arriving soon)
> 
> I'm an intermediate-to-advanced whiskey fan and adore barrel proof (110 to 130). So if you like Basil Haden 80 proof, then you probably won't like the 100+ higher proof except for maybe Evan Williams BIB and Early Time BIB. They're both really friendly and don't drink like 50% ABV.
> 
> I predict the "Rebel Yell 100" and "OldGradad 114" will be the next bourbons to do the "Unicorn" act like "Old Ezra 7", "Henry McKenna 10 BIB", and "Buffalo Trace". They will win some award and/or word will get out and then... boom! you can't find it anywhere even though it used to be bottom shelf. So try them now while they're cheap and easy to find.
> 
> Keep an eye on "Town Branch" distillery in Lexington KY. Try their higher proof barrel releases if you get a chance. Total Wine in Georgia recently had a single barrel store pick for $48. I've had/have Elmer, Blantons, Weller, EH Taylor, Pappy, Old Fitz, Michter's 10, and many other "Unicorns". While tastes are personal and subjective, Town Branch barrel #1755 at 110 proof is the best bourbon I've ever tasted. It's complex, balanced, easy to drink, but still fascinating from start to finish. I actually may cry when this bottle is gone. While I haven't had a chance to try any of their regular, lower-proof releases, I expect Town Branch will produce similar awsome bourbons in the future. So keep an eye out.
> 
> Now that I think about it, my "second-best bourbon of all time" was a really affordable "Knob Creek 120 Single Barrel" that was also a store pick. I learned years ago that you don't need to go "Unicorn Hunting" and pay insane secondary-prices to get the very best bourbon. Just take a risk on an unknown brand which is still affordable. And if you find people doing pick barrels and they have similar tastes to yours, then those are almost always the best deals. Every now and again, you get a "magic" barrel.


I think you are correct about old grandad 114. I'll have to tryout the town branch products soon.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

jakemauldin said:


> I think you are correct about old grandad 114. I'll have to tryout the town branch products soon.


If you like OldGrandad 114, definitely wait for a higher proof Town Branch release. And read the label carefully. Town Branch has a sherry or port "finished" bourbon which I've heard is not very good. I dislike "finished' bourbons in general, so I've not tried the Town Branch version myself. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## daniel3507

@hsvtoolfool sounds similar to Angels Envy


----------



## Dkrem

+100 points to Knob Creek 120, it is one of my favorites. I have a couple barrel picks of it from the local and they do a great job. IMHO it is basically Booker's which is normalized to 120, instead of just being bottled at barrel proof.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@Dkrem, have you dropped by the new Bardstown Bourbon Company facility? If not, take a Saturday morning and go get some of their latest "Discovery Series #2" at the gift shop. I plan to road trip again to get a "backup" bottle before they're out. Highly recommended! The Discovery #2 was a favorite with all my buddies from our last Bardstown run. We all love the new Old Ezra 7, but this is better.

BBC sourced 3 local bourbons from 11 to 18 years for this release. I suspect Jim Beam is one of the "base" bourbons because it really reminds me of Knob Creek 120 at the start (but it's more complex). Regardless, the Discovery is fabulous right around 125 proof. It's a bit pricey at the gift shop for $130. They said it has very limited distribution, but maybe you can get some at a local store.


----------



## jakemauldin

Some recent acquisitions. Is anyone interested in starting a whiskey trade on here?


----------



## daniel3507

I love the High West Campfire. Its pretty unique. I'm still upset I haven't seen a bottle of Weller 12 for sale. I tell everyone I know if they see it to buy it and I'll pay them back.


----------



## claydus

Some of the regular bourbons i have in the house
Knob Creek
Bookers
Bakers

Other bourbons/whiskey that i frequent:
Bulliett - Great value and taste
Crown Royal Reserve
Old Smokey - Flavored whiskey


----------



## hsvtoolfool

jakemauldin said:


> Some recent acquisitions.


Wow! That Knob Creek 25th is hard to find. Congrats! I'm jealous!

I've given up on all the Wellers and BTAC. I've tasted them all and they're okay, but not worth the asking prices nowadays. I've heard tales of the Weller "Full Proof" going for $500 on the "secondary market". That's just plain nuts!

There's too much great whiskey made to pay over $100 for any mass produced bourbon like Weller. I can't wait for the current "Beany Baby" bourbon-craze to collapse. When that happens, I hope all the flippers are stuck with hundreds of bottles of Pappy and Weller which dropped to about 1/10th what they paid. And when they finally open a bottle and taste it, I really hope they discover that they hate bourbon.


----------



## Dkrem

hsvtoolfool said:


> There's too much great whiskey made to pay over $100 for any mass produced bourbon like Weller. I can't wait for the current "Beany Baby" bourbon-craze to collapse. When that happens, I hope all the flippers are stuck with hundreds of bottles of Pappy and Weller which dropped to about 1/10th what they paid. And when they finally open a bottle and taste it, I really hope they discover that they hate bourbon.


This. And I live right in the middle of all of it.

Edit: Just a few years ago Weller used to be on every shelf around here, then poof....


----------



## jakemauldin

daniel3507 said:


> I love the High West Campfire. Its pretty unique. I'm still upset I haven't seen a bottle of Weller 12 for sale. I tell everyone I know if they see it to buy it and I'll pay them back.


I would hook you up but I already cracked it open


----------



## jakemauldin

Dkrem said:


> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's too much great whiskey made to pay over $100 for any mass produced bourbon like Weller. I can't wait for the current "Beany Baby" bourbon-craze to collapse. When that happens, I hope all the flippers are stuck with hundreds of bottles of Pappy and Weller which dropped to about 1/10th what they paid. And when they finally open a bottle and taste it, I really hope they discover that they hate bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> This. And I live right in the middle of all of it.
> 
> Edit: Just a few years ago Weller used to be on every shelf around here, then poof....
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in paying to have you ship bottles if you came across anything


----------



## jakemauldin

Last weeks acquisitions


----------



## ctrav

hsvtoolfool said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> For what it's worth (and you get what you pay for!), here is my running tally of American whiskies I think are "Exceptional For the Price" which also should be available in most regions. My list uses alphabetical order rather than ranking...
> 
> 1792 Small Batch
> Buffalo Trace (unless they gouge in your region!)
> Chattanooga 1816 Cask Strength (overlooked!)
> Early Times BIB 1 Liter (new, but arriving soon)
> Evan Williams BIB (the best cheap stuff ever)
> Johnny Drum (it's Willett people!)
> Knob Creek 100
> Knob Creek 120 (especially store picks!)
> Old Granddad 114
> Pure Kentucky XO (again, it's Willett people!)
> Rebel Yell 100 (new, but arriving soon)
> 
> I'm an intermediate-to-advanced whiskey fan and adore barrel proof (110 to 130). So if you like Basil Haden 80 proof, then you probably won't like the 100+ higher proof except for maybe Evan Williams BIB and Early Time BIB. They're both really friendly and don't drink like 50% ABV.
> 
> I predict the "Rebel Yell 100" and "OldGradad 114" will be the next bourbons to do the "Unicorn" act like "Old Ezra 7", "Henry McKenna 10 BIB", and "Buffalo Trace". They will win some award and/or word will get out and then... boom! you can't find it anywhere even though it used to be bottom shelf. So try them now while they're cheap and easy to find.
> 
> Keep an eye on "Town Branch" distillery in Lexington KY. Try their higher proof barrel releases if you get a chance. Total Wine in Georgia recently had a single barrel store pick for $48. I've had/have Elmer, Blantons, Weller, EH Taylor, Pappy, Old Fitz, Michter's 10, and many other "Unicorns". While tastes are personal and subjective, Town Branch barrel #1755 at 110 proof is the best bourbon I've ever tasted. It's complex, balanced, easy to drink, but still fascinating from start to finish. I actually may cry when this bottle is gone. While I haven't had a chance to try any of their regular, lower-proof releases, I expect Town Branch will produce similar awsome bourbons in the future. So keep an eye out.
> 
> Now that I think about it, my "second-best bourbon of all time" was a really affordable "Knob Creek 120 Single Barrel" that was also a store pick. I learned years ago that you don't need to go "Unicorn Hunting" and pay insane secondary-prices to get the very best bourbon. Just take a risk on an unknown brand which is still affordable. And if you find people doing pick barrels and they have similar tastes to yours, then those are almost always the best deals. Every now and again, you get a "magic" barrel.


Totally agree with Evan Williams BIB! Its my go to every day type. I also have developed an affection for Elija Craig...


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Last weeks acquisitions


I have not been able to find Buffalo Trace but did get lucky on a bottle of Eagle Rare! Im really liking Elija Craig and Evan Williams BIB as daily types...


----------



## ctrav

My stash 😎


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@ctrav... If you like the Michter's bourbon, try their "Unblended American Whiskey" when you get a chance. It's basically a bourbon aged in "used" barrels so it can't be legally labeled as "bourbon". But I think it's the best thing Michter makes. It's so tasty that it's replaced Buffalo Trace as my go-to favorite "casual sipper". I just wish that all the Michter's were about $10 cheaper.


----------



## ctrav

hsvtoolfool said:


> @ctrav... If you like the Michter's bourbon, try their "Unblended American Whiskey" when you get a chance. It's basically a bourbon aged in "used" barrels so it can't be legally labeled as "bourbon". But I think it's the best thing Michter makes. It's so tasty that it's replaced Buffalo Trace as my go-to favorite "casual sipper". I just wish that all the Michter's were about $10 cheaper.


I do enjoy the Michter's very much and will look for your recommendation! I have also grown fond of the Elija Craig!! A sleeper I have in the kitchen cabinet is Evan Williams BIB...for the seriously cheap price point it is quite good...


----------



## ctrav

Finally found it!


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Finally found it!


i didn't think buffalo trace was very difficult to source around here. Blantons on the other hand....

Also, i'm admiring your full size fridge/freezer. We have the same in our home and i don't know how i ever functioned without it. I'm spoiled forever at this point.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

It's funny how the "hard to find" stuff varies by region. Buffalo Trace and Eagle Rare are easy to get in Bama. But trying to find Weller or Henry McKenna 10Y BIB is nigh impossible. I had to drive to Nashville to get my last bottle of McKenna. Oh, and don't get me started on trying to find Four Roses Barrel Strength! Arrgh.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't think buffalo trace was very difficult to source around here. Blantons on the other hand....
> 
> Also, i'm admiring your full size fridge/freezer. We have the same in our home and i don't know how i ever functioned without it. I'm spoiled forever at this point.
Click to expand...

Thanks on the fridge kicker! As for the BT I have been advised to expand my search radius....


----------



## Wiley

Not a Bourbon, but curious to see if anyone else is drinking Japanese Whiskey? This was on chill tonight.

Nikka Whiskey


----------



## daniel3507

The coffey grain is awesome!


----------



## Dkrem

Wiley said:


> Not a Bourbon, but curious to see if anyone else is drinking Japanese Whiskey?


Interesting bit. On a tour and tasting with Brent Elliott at Four Roses, back before he got the head position, he said that historically about 80% of their production went to Japan. Even today well more than half goes overseas. He said that the Japanese market wants stuff much older than the US does, it seemed more about social stature of the number on the bottle not the flavor of the contents. We tried samples from some of their export bottles, and I wasn't impressed with the dank basement flavors that became prominent as the age numbers got larger.


----------



## Shindoman

Happy Birthday to me! Looking forward to tasting this.


----------



## Dkrem

Shindoman said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Looking forward to tasting this.


Ooooo, interesting!


----------



## Jgourley124

Can't believe I never saw this post. Here's my most recent find that I wont end up keeping.


----------



## Thejarrod

130 proof! Wow.


----------



## latitude36

I have had an amazing bourbon season-10 year pappy-2 bottles of Elmer- blantons. With that said, the pappy lived up to the expectations--wish I had a case but grateful for the one bottle I had. Now with summer on the horizon its on to rum. Every bottle was shared with friends.


----------



## rob13psu

Jgourley124 said:


> Can't believe I never saw this post. Here's my most recent find that I wont end up keeping.


Nice!! Even Stagg Jr. is becoming hard to come by. Great find.


----------



## Jgourley124

rob13psu said:


> Jgourley124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I never saw this post. Here's my most recent find that I wont end up keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Even Stagg Jr. is becoming hard to come by. Great find.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I've been lucky and have a great relationship with a local liquor store. Rumor has is Elmer T Lee has been released for the year.


----------



## rob13psu

Speaking of which…


----------



## Jgourley124

rob13psu said:


> Speaking of which…


Fantastic! Batch 6, how is it? Batch 16 was just released should be hitting stores soon.


----------



## rob13psu

Jgourley124 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Batch 6, how is it? Batch 16 was just released should be hitting stores soon.
Click to expand...

It was great! Definitely doesn't drink like 132 proof. Viscous and smooth.


----------



## Jgourley124

rob13psu said:


> Jgourley124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Batch 6, how is it? Batch 16 was just released should be hitting stores soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was great! Definitely doesn't drink like 132 proof. Viscous and smooth.
Click to expand...

Awesome, I have batch 15 and it drinks lower then the ABV. Cherrys is what I get most of.


----------

